# muay thai



## deja vu

Chalong, 2009

Lots of children start muay thai with 8 years or below. Some of them already had fights ... 

I'm gonna spend a few more days with those kids


----------



## gsgary

Some realy nice shots there especially #1+2, were these with the Canon 50mmF1.4 ? i love mine


----------



## saycheese76

Great shots.  #1 is my fav.  Is this a way out of poverty if I hit it big kind of thing, or a little league, everybody does it kind of thing?


----------



## dtornabene1

These are great!  Numbers 3 and 4, lens flare needs to go.  Number five is your best shot.  From a technical aspect, it is the most challenging.  Silhouettes are some of the most difficult exposures, especially with the unforgiving digital sensor.

If you want to add a little more drama to the photo, grab a spray bottle and get water on their faces.  Have it drip down from their hair, slightly.  Eyes squinted, just so.  This adds more intensity.

-Nick


----------



## deja vu

some more...


----------



## dtornabene1

I think these shots are great.  Number 2 just gets me.  I love it.  Those are the eyes I have been looking for.  He is down, but determined to get back up.  The glare from his opponent adds to the drama.

I really like these.  

Lastly, no matter who you are or how long you have been doing this, we are all still learning.  Never be ashamed of that.  Once you believe you are no longer learning, ignorance has taken over and others will pass you by.

-Nick


----------



## inneist

deja vu indeed  Seriously, I find #5 and #8 pretty cool. Well composed, and I dig the tensions one can vividly feel in these two photos.


----------



## Dhaines94

Nice shots.  Where in Thailand did you take these?  I lived in Thailand for 3 years on an expat gig and liked to take in a few fights at Lumpini Park


----------



## jotan82

loving the silhouette shot


----------



## deja vu

Dhaines94 said:


> Nice shots.  Where in Thailand did you take these?  I lived in Thailand for 3 years on an expat gig and liked to take in a few fights at Lumpini Park



hey there

i took those in chalong, it's pretty close to phuket. i'd like to find some gyms with just native thais. in the gyms in phuket are always foreigners practicing too... 
how's lumpini? worth to see a fight there??


----------



## Dhaines94

deja vu said:


> hey there
> 
> i took those in chalong, it's pretty close to phuket. i'd like to find some gyms with just native thais. in the gyms in phuket are always foreigners practicing too...
> how's lumpini? worth to see a fight there??



Its good but Peng Mak Mak.  About 4000 baht for ringside if I remember right.


----------



## TJ K

Ah the art of muay thai the best martial art around. I love to see these little kids practicing it as long as it's voluntarily. They have so much skill and have no fear. Great shots.


----------



## 250Gimp

Nice shots!

I really like the emotion in some of these shots!


----------



## deja vu

thx for all the comments. i ve got sume more here...


----------

